

KangarooBox: Win a free T-Shirt! - Corrado
http://www.kangaroobox.com/contests

======
Corrado
My company is looking for some product feedback and we thought the best way to
get it was to give away stuff. Let me know if you have any questions/comments.

    
    
      Thanx!
        Richard

------
Corrado
Well, we do have about 100 shirts to give out and depending on the response we
could order more. :)

------
NonEUCitizen
You should give a T-Shirt, instead of a chance at winning a T-Shirt, if you
want feedback.

